# [Pam] Problème upgrade 0.99 --> 1.0.1 [Résolu]

## jerep6

Salut,

Je suis en train de mettre à jour mon pc fixe (que je n'utilise plus vraiment) mais je rencontre un soucis. Un seul ebuild me résiste : PAM

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que emerge m'affiche le msg suivant (msg des modules) juste avant de compiler puis il compile PAM puis lors de faire le make install emerge il plante :

```

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.0.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.0.1'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.0.1/work/Linux-PAM-1.0.1'

>>> Completed installing pam-1.0.1 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.0.1/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   lib/libpamc.so.0.81.0

   lib/libpam_misc.so.0.81.3

   lib/security/pam_faildelay.so

   lib/security/pam_deny.so

   lib/security/pam_debug.so

   lib/security/pam_limits.so

   lib/security/pam_cracklib.so

   lib/security/pam_env.so

   lib/security/pam_filter/upperLOWER

   lib/security/pam_echo.so

   lib/security/pam_ftp.so

   lib/security/pam_securetty.so

   lib/security/pam_listfile.so

   lib/security/pam_tally.so

   lib/security/pam_mail.so

   lib/security/pam_issue.so

   lib/security/pam_time.so

   lib/security/pam_exec.so

   lib/security/pam_rhosts.so

   lib/security/pam_shells.so

   lib/security/pam_namespace.so

   lib/security/pam_umask.so

   lib/security/pam_loginuid.so

   lib/security/pam_motd.so

   lib/security/pam_lastlog.so

   lib/security/pam_localuser.so

   lib/security/pam_keyinit.so

   lib/security/pam_stress.so

   lib/security/pam_rootok.so

   lib/security/pam_unix.so

   lib/security/pam_succeed_if.so

   lib/security/pam_filter.so

   lib/security/pam_access.so

   lib/security/pam_warn.so

   lib/security/pam_xauth.so

   lib/security/pam_permit.so

   lib/security/pam_nologin.so

   lib/security/pam_mkhomedir.so

   lib/security/pam_group.so

   lib/security/pam_wheel.so

   lib/libpam.so.0.81.12

   sbin/unix_chkpwd

   sbin/pam_tally

   sbin/unix_update

* checking 209 files for package collisions

>>> Merging sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 to /

Your current setup is using one or more of the following modules,

 * that are not built or supported anymore:

 * pam_pwdb, pam_radius, pam_timestamp, pam_console

 * If you are in real need for these modules, please contact the maintainers

 * of PAM through http://bugs.gentoo.org/ providing information about its

 * use cases.

 * Please also make sure to read the PAM Upgrade guide at the following URL:

 *   http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/pam/upgrade-0.99.xml

 *

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/pam-1.0.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_preinst

 *             environment, line 2801:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       check_old_modules || die "deprecated PAM modules still used";

 *  The die message:

 *   deprecated PAM modules still used

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.0.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/pam-1.0.1/temp/environment'.
```

J'ai lu le guide de migration de PAM mais je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur.

Avez vous une idée ? Merci.Last edited by jerep6 on Sat May 24, 2008 10:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Desintegr

Que dit grep -E "pwdb|radius|timestamp|console" /etc/pam.d/* ?

----------

## jerep6

Grep me renvoie ceci.

```
jerep6@gentoo /home/jerep6 $ grep -E "pwdb|radius|timestamp|console" /etc/pam.d/*

/etc/pam.d/entrance:session             optional        pam_console.so
```

----------

## Desintegr

Entrance utilise encore le module pam_console. C'est la raison pour laquelle la mise à jour de pam bloque.

----------

## jerep6

J'ai désinstallé entrance, et pam compile sans erreur.

Merci.

À quoi sert le module pam_console ? Pourquoi n'y est il plus dans la nouvelle version de pam ?

----------

